# Apprenticeships



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If it comes with benefits, let me know!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sure. That's how I started in dog training.

Find a good breeder, express your interest in learning everything about the breed, showing, grooming, etc. They are often happy to have the help! You'll be a "bucket bitch" but you'll learn an awful lot along the way!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I admire you Jill! Wish I would have done something like that back when I could.
YOU GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I call dibs on a boy from the first litter!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Do breeders or dog trainers ever mentor someone(like me!) who wants to give up a career in order to work with goldens?


I'm not a breeder, but we mentor a lot of students that are going through various online programs - and some that aren't going through programs if we catch them before they write that really big check!! So yeah, it happens a lot I think. Oh...to be able to give up the saltmine and play with goldens all day...

Actually...just my goldens 

Erica


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Do breeders or dog trainers ever mentor someone(like me!) who wants to give up a career in order to work with goldens?


Ah-hah! The dream is still alive! I like that . . .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There's a lab breeder here, with a fantastic reputation as a breeder and dog trainer. Her name is Frances Plessner and she's from Puddleduck Labs. If Tango's elbows had been better, Frances would have handled her field training. I wonder if she would do an internship with me or if its better to get the CPDT certification? http://puddleduckretrievers.com/labs/index.cfm. There's also a lab breeder who works with goldens, the Cawoods at Marathana http://www.maranathakennels.com/INDEX.html. I am not aware of a golden breeder who does anything like this in my area. There is a golden group we work with but that's all motivated amatuer;s with serious other jobs.

Since Kim Trafton picked up and moved to Georgia and our favorite dog training center, Happy Tails, is in the process of closing, there's a hole for goldens. Tally did his field training with a lab group 30 minutes away, but I have to steal myself against "hilarious" comments about how he's 1) Amish(ask Tippykayak, it took me 6 entire months to understand what was meant by this) and 2) A FLUFFY. My friend Liz is a CPDT with a successful farm(Tree Frog Farm), but she focuses more on aussies, border collies, and agility, as well as puppy/family dog training. There's only one handling class available, by an AKC judge who raises dobermans. I helped teach a CGC class this fall, which I loved. . .

Maybe I should stick with teaching Death Of A Salesman in the fall and Hamlet in the spring. . .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> I'm not a breeder, but we mentor a lot of students that are going through various online programs - and some that aren't going through programs if we catch them before they write that really big check!! So yeah, it happens a lot I think. Oh...to be able to give up the saltmine and play with goldens all day...
> 
> Actually...just my goldens
> 
> Erica


If you catch them before they write the big check, what do you do with them???


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Sure. That's how I started in dog training.
> 
> Find a good breeder, express your interest in learning everything about the breed, showing, grooming, etc. They are often happy to have the help! You'll be a "bucket bitch" but you'll learn an awful lot along the way!


Would you mind telling your story? Did you always know you wanted to train dogs and how did you chose the person who mentored you?

Being Bucket Bitch sounds awesome, and no more grading 25 page papers on Lady Macbeth!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a friend who has her own training business in Michigan. I remember when she started the buisness and she too would talk to you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good Morning, Kimm. You're up early too. I would be very grateful if your friend would talk to me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Jill,

I've been up since 3:00 am. I have a lot to think about regarding work. I PM'd you my friend's info.


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

You can practice your Lady Macbeth while being Bucket Bitch. I can see it now... "Out, ****'d spot! out, I say!"

The intern is talking to herself again


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ReleaseTheHounds said:


> You can practice your Lady Macbeth while being Bucket Bitch. I can see it now... "Out, ****'d spot! out, I say!"
> 
> The intern is talking to herself again


She said Goldens, NOT Dalmatians...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Do breeders or dog trainers ever mentor someone(like me!) who wants to give up a career in order to work with goldens?


I'm so glad you asked this question. I've had similar thoughts and yearnings a lot recently myself. My business is so slow right now it is giving me a lot of time to dream about what I really want to do when I grow up . Working with dogs...especially goldens...would be a dream come true.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm glad to get the forum's feedback on this subject. Here in Maine, it seems that lots of dog trainers come and go. We have a core group of trusted trainers(We do Rally with Shannan, CGC with Teri, Puppy training with Liz, Field work with June etc), and they are very skeptical about people who appear on the scene calling themselves "dog trainers", so I want to avoid being one of those! I was passionate about teaching English and writing all through my twenties and thirties, but the thrill has just waned kind of naturally. I find that I have been babysitting about 6 dogs a year for friends/neighbors, training/housebreaking one puppy at a time for a local golden breeder, and letting Tally be a "demo" dog for obedience classes. I wonder how much of a shift it would be to formalize it a bit?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> If you catch them before they write the big check, what do you do with them???


LOL - the same thing we'd do if we caught them after they write the big check ;-)

There are some programs out there that are churning out paper certificates not suitable for taking on a camping trip (if you get my jist). They are super expensive usually marketed as "learn at your own pace" and IMO they are taking advantage of young hopeful women (haven't had a man come through the program in our area) who have these ideals about what a career in dogs would be and that this program will magically get them. What we see is a lack of understanding in basic canine behavior, when they come into the mentorship program they have completed the program (except for the apprenticeship) - they have dogs that can't sit on cue - seriously? After 12-24 months of "training" you can't teach your dog to sit? Yet you are in theory six weeks away from being certified to train other people's dogs? 

None of our students have passed on their first apprenticeship rotation - and no, we don't charge them for the mentoring program - so we have no incentive to not pass them. Most of them go through auditing/working their dogs through 2 of our 6 week sessions before they "get it" and then we'll give them pieces of the class to teach. We've found in a lot of cases that when it comes down to it they don't want to stand up in front of people and teach... 

This "college" puts out a 6 week timeline for apprenticeship and we've found it usually takes them 6 months to get through...There are places (in other areas of the country) that charge these student for the 6 week program - usually 6 sessions/one night a week - and further crank them out of the certificate program...I suppose if they are charging them for the apprenticeship there is more expectation that they pass? I can't imagine that they are getting more qualified students than we are...

Erica


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you part of the Association of Pet Dog Trainers, Erica? If not, what do you think of the association?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Are you part of the Association of Pet Dog Trainers, Erica? If not, what do you think of the association?


I'm not - the dog thing is sort of my "other job" - I'm just a passionate volunteer 

I haven't paid a lot of attention to the APDT certification program - so I don't know what is involved with their certification programs - I know that the "college" I referred to above can be used as a pre-requisite for one of their certs. APDT has a nice rally titling program - or so I've heard - there aren't APDT rally trials around here (within 5 hours) and anything further just isn't worth my while for rally  Too many other balls in the air.

I've briefly looked into NADOI (North American Dog Obedience Instructors) but it's more time than I have right now (I'm in the process of renewing my professional IT certifications) and I'm not sure it'd make me any more or less qualified to help people with their dogs...

I am an AKC CGC and star puppy evaluator - and I'm working (slowly) my way towards a rally judge license..not sure how far that will go - If I'm at a trial for the weekend I'd rather be playing with my own dogs...but...never say never.

Erica


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure it's a lot of work. 

My DH has been in IT for 30 years and I can't believe what he has to keep up with. He's soooo tired of it, but even at the age of 55 he is still in demand. That's a good thing. They are facing layoffs where he is too, but he runs the email system and he has 2000 users. I guess he does this on his own, so he's not too worried. As you mentioned, never say never! You never know.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

My story in a nutshell:

Always loved dogs. Went to school and earned a degree in journalism/public relations. Spent 6 yrs in the field before being downsized out of a director position w/ a cancer foundation. Had recently gotten my first dog as an adult and started taking classes at the training school where I now work. Really liked it. Asked if I could volunteer. Did lots of volunteer assisting - low level stuff at first, learning along the way. Also started reading all I could get my hands on and attending AS MANY seminars as I could afford. Worked my way up and the rest is history.

I'm an APDT member. I think it's a great group - very strong proponents of positive training. I think their cert program is a nice thing to have, although it bothers me that it doesn't include a hands on element to it. Granted, you need X number of instructing hours under your belt to sit for the test, but I wish there was a hands-on piece to the test itself. I know a committee of well-respected peeps has been formed to address that.

Like Erica said, there are many schools out there that charge a lot and teach very little. One in particular comes to mind - and it's usually one of the first ones you find if you search for trainer training schools. I personally think it's much better to start seeking out behavior mod education and find somewhere to volunteer your time and get your feet wet. You have to know and unerstand the science of learning theory, but the dogs themselves will be your best teachers. Assist in classes, voluneer at a shelter, etc.

There's an online program - used to be Cynology College, but changed the name - I always forget to what... I think Companion Animal Sciences Inst. They have what I think is a good, solid program for learning the "theory" of training etc. It's an online program.

Continuing education is huge. I read constantly (www.dogwise.com) and attend at least 2 seminars each year. My fave peeps to learn from are Kathy Sdao, Pia Silvani, Karen Pryor, John Rogerson, Steve White, Ken Ramirez, Bob Bailey, Donna Duford, Jean Donaldson, Pat Miller, Patricia McConnell, Pam Reid (ExCelerated Learning ROCKS for mastering behavior mod lingo). 

Most dog trainers I know have a "real job" and train on the side - unless they're married and don't have to work full time b/c of the 2nd income. I'm VERY lucky that I get to train full time and actually support myself - and in Los Angeles, no less!

Hope that helps!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats Steph! I remember you mentioning you wanted to be part of the APDT program. I've loved your video tapes and would love to attend one of your classes. You really should bump up the lady with the walker video!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Congrats Steph! I remember you mentioning you wanted to be part of the APDT program. I've loved your video tapes and would love to attend one of your classes. You really should bump up the lady with the walker video!


Thanks. I've been a member for years... I still want to sit for the APDT exam and havne't done that yet. I'm thinking I'll do it in Oct. if I make it to the annual conference. Not sure where I'm allocating my seminar dollars this year - I'll either do the APDT conference (week long) or a week long thing at the Shedd in Chicago with Ken Ramirez. Each one's expensive enough -- no way I can do both!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, that's it. It was the exam. Hey, when summer rolls around you also need to bump up the pool safety vid!


----------

